# الاختبارات اللااتلافية The Nondestructive testing نرجو التثبيت



## AHMED MAN (24 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه هى المشاركة الاولى فى هذا المنتدى الكريم ولابد ان تكون بها افادة يحتوى على موضوع لى منقول من منتدى اخر وقررت ان اقوم 




بوضع موضوع مميز عن الاختبارات الغير متلفة للمسبوكات والمعادن لتستمر حصريات منتدانا الكريم وارجو من الله ان اكون وفقت فى الاختيار ....
 
*الاختبارات اللااتلافية *

*The Nondestructive testing* 

*هى اختبارات تتم على المسبوكات وعينات المعادن بهدف الكشف عن العيوب الموجودة بها دون اتلافها.* 
 
*Kinds of defects that are detected by non-destructive tests: - انواع العيوب التى يتم الكشف عنها بواسطة الاختبارات الغير متلفة:- * 

*1/ العيوب السطحية :* 

*مثل البخبخة ووجود النتوءات على سطح المعدن او الشروخ السطحية .* 

*2/ العيوب الداخلية :* 

*مثل الشروخ الداخلية والفجوات الغازية بداخل المسبوكة .* 
 
*انواع الاختبارات الغير متلفة :-*
 
*Visual test (الاختبار البصرى)* 

*هو فحص شائع الاستخدام ليكشف عن العيوب الظاهرة فقط فى المسبوكات وهو الخطوة الاولى لاى اختبار لانه لايحتاج لادوات مساعدة حيث يمكن استخدام عدسة مكبرة أثناء الفحص وهو يوضح العيوب الظاهرية للمعدن وهو يحتاج الى قوة ملاحظة وخبرة عالية لتقدير العيوب .. وهو اقتصادى جدا وسهل الاستخدام* 
 




*الفحص بالمنفذات **penetrates test ** :ـ*

_*خطوات الاختبار :-*_
 [FONT=&quot]1/ تنظيف السطح بواسطه الاسبراى ذى اللون الازرق ويسمى المنظف .[/FONT]
​




​ 2/ رش الاسبراى ذى اللون الاحمر ويسمى المتغلغل ويترك على السطح حتى يجف ثم ينظف السطح بقطعة قماش جافة 
 




​ [FONT=&quot]3/ رش الاسبراى ذى اللون الابيض ويسمى المظهر فيمتص الاسبراى الاحمر الذى بداخل الشروخ ويبين مكان العيوب [/FONT]





​ مميزات هذه الطريقة :-


 1ـ لاتحتاج لمهارة عالية 2ـ يمكن بواسطتها اختبار جميع انواع المعادن 3ـ ذات تكلفة منخفضة نسبيا 4ـ أدواتها بسيطة جدا 
عيوب هذه الطريقة :ـ


 1/ لابد ان يكون سطح المشغولة نظيف جدا 2/ تختبر العيوب السطحية فقط 3/ ليس لها طريقه لتسجيل العيوب .... غير انه امكن اضافة كاميرا ديجيتال لتسجيل العيوب 



​ *الفحص بالموجات الفوق صوتية **Ultrasonic test**:ـ *





تمر الذبذبة من المصدر الى داخل المعدن حتى تصل لنهاية السطح الاخرللمعدن فترتد مرة اخرى ويكون هناك زمن مقدر لذلك او ترسم على هيئة موجات كما بالشكل 

اما اذا حدث اعاقة لهذه الذبذبة بداخل المعدن بسبب وجود الشقوق والفجوات الغازية تنعكس الموجات مرة اخرى للمصدر فى زمن اقل وترسم على الشاشة موجة اقل ​ 
*كيفية اجراء الاختبار :ـ*



تنظيف سطح الاختبار وتزييته لمنع دخول هواء بين السطح المختبر و المجس probe 

تمرير ال probe من على سطح المعدن مع ملاحظة شاشة الجهاز ​ 




مميزات هذه الطريقة :ـ

1/ تكشف عن عيوب الدرفلة ( التوريق) 

 2/ لاتحتاج لسطحين من المعدن المختبر فتستخدم للخزانات الكبيرة 

3/ فحص العيوب الداخلية 

 4/الامان العالى 

5/ سهولة الاستخدام فى البحار والمحيطات 

عيوب هذه الطريقة :ـ

1/ المنطقة الملاصقة للprobe لايراها الprobe ويتم الكشف عليها بعد الانتهاء من الفحص 2/ يحتاج لمهارة عالية 

 3/ ارتفاع سعر الجهاز 

4/ عدم القدرة على فحص الاشكال المعقدة ​





*الفحص بالحبيبات الممغنطة **magnetic particle test** :ـ*
تستعمل هذه الطريقة مع المواد القابلة للمغنطة وذلك لفحص العيوب الخارجية ويمكن فحص العيوب القريبة من 

السطح حتى عمق 0.25 بوصة ولكن هذا يتوقف على نوع المادة الممغنطة حيث كلما قلت نسبة الكربون كلما 

كانت سهلة المغنطة​




​ خطوات الاختبار :ـ

1/ نثر مسحوق برادة الحديد على السطح المراد فحصه 

2/ تطبيق مجال مغناطيسى فتتوزع الحبيبات فى اتجاة واحد فى اتجاة خطوط القوى وذلك عندما لاتوجد عيوب اما اذا كان هناك عيوب فان الحبيبات تتركز على هذه المساحة المعيبة وبالتالى يمكن تحديد العيب 

مميزاته :ـ

1/ لايحتاج لنظافة عالية 2/ يكشف عن العيوب بدقه افضل من نظام السوائل المخترقة .



عيوبه :ـ

1/ يستخدم فى المواد التى تقبل المغنطه مثل... ( الحديد – النيكل ــ الكوبلت ) 

2/ لايمكن استخدامها مع الصلب الاوستنايتى المقاوم للصدأ
​ *الفحص باستخدام الاشعة **Radiographic test** :ـ*

يمكن ان يتم الكشف باستخدام احد انواع الاشعه ( x- ray or γ-ray)




*خطوات الاختبار *

1/ وضع فيلم تحت المعدن المختبر 

2/ تسليط الاشعة على الشغلة 

3/ يظهر العيب الموجود بالمشغولة فى الفيلم 

*مميزات استخدام اشعة **γ**:*ـ 
 1/ كشف العيوب الداخلية بوضوح 

 2/ الحصول على مستند تسجيل العيوب

 *عيوب استخدام اشعة **γ** :- *

 1/ تأثير سلبى على جسم الانسان 

 2/ لاتكشف عن عيوب التوريق

 3/ تحتاج لكشف جانبى وهو صعب جدا فى حالة الخزانات الكبيرة 
 مميزات استخدام اشعة x :-

 1/ اكثر امانا من اشعة *γ* 2/ التحكم فى كمية الاشعة 3/ ضبط الجهاز ليفصل بعد مدة معينه 
 عيوب اشعة x :-

 1/ الجهاز كبير نسبيا 2/ تحتاج لمصدر كهرباء 3/ تكون الاشعة فى اتجاه واحد فقط 
 
 



​ 



​​


----------



## البورتسوداني (24 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع بالفعل 
واكثر ما يميزه سهولة الاطلاع عليه و احتوائه على معلومات قيمة و مختصرة

الف شكر


----------



## AHMED MAN (25 نوفمبر 2010)

البورتسوداني قال:


> موضوع رائع بالفعل
> واكثر ما يميزه سهولة الاطلاع عليه و احتوائه على معلومات قيمة و مختصرة
> 
> الف شكر



مشكور اخى الكريم على تقييم هذا الموضع بهذا الاحساس سررت جدا لمرورك


----------



## _mhefny (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا ليك وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي موضوع هام

ولكن نرجو جمعه حتى يسهل طبعه

وشكرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kadan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ولو ان الموضوع مختصر بشكل كثير الا انه محتفظ بلمسة جمال من يديك


----------



## m.s.f (13 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد يستاهل المطالعة
الله يعطيك أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأللللللللللللللللف عافيه


----------



## m.s.f (13 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد يستاهل المطالعة
الله يعطيك أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأللللللللللللللللف عافيه


----------



## waleed_kasem (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## محمد 1000 (3 يناير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز وهام جدا
ومفيد جدا في الكشف عن عيوب المعادن
انت اتيت بالمختصر المفيد لكن لموضوع كبير جدا وواسع


----------



## لقومي (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة ، واحتاج ملف pdf


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 فبراير 2011)

المهندس Ahmed Man 
موضوع مفيد به ..

أعتقد أن هناك موضوع مشابه للمهندس عمر اياد.

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (23 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل ........... بس انا اول مرة اسمع انى الاختبارات ديه بتم فى المسبوكات اللى اعرفه انها بتتم فى اللحام


----------



## AHMED MAN (11 مارس 2011)

el_sharkawy2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل ........... بس انا اول مرة اسمع انى الاختبارات ديه بتم فى المسبوكات اللى اعرفه انها بتتم فى اللحام





د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> المهندس ahmed man
> موضوع مفيد به ..
> 
> أعتقد أن هناك موضوع مشابه للمهندس عمر اياد.
> ...



الاخ المهندس محمد باشراحيل لقد اتطلعت على موضوع المهندس عمر اياد 
وهو موضوع فى غايه الاهمية والتنسيق والافادة واذا كنت عرفت ان هناك هذا الموضوع كنت دخلت بموضوعى كمشاركة تكميلية على كلام الاخ عمر أياد 
لان الموضوع ينتقص لهذه الجزئية وهى مميزات وعيوب كل طريقة من طرق الاختبارات الغير متلفة ومشكور على المرور


----------



## mody_4love (12 مارس 2011)

جزالك الله كل خير يا باشا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكن من رأي يفضل ان هذا الكلام يرفع بصوره بي دي اف حتي يصبح في متناول الجميع و يسهل تنزيله 
هذا رأي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 مارس 2011)

المهندس احمد شكرا على الموضوع وبامكانك الاطلاع على احدى مشاركاتي السابقة لاستكمال الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187876.html


----------



## tamergamil1 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## درمان احمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## درمان احمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

